# Marmoset senting



## jambos reptiles (Dec 28, 2012)

hi guys been looking into getting some marmosets for a while now just want to stick my toe in the water to see if anyone marm keepers on here could tell me how bad there senting is etc


----------



## Rogue665 (Mar 17, 2010)

Shouldn't have to worry about scenting as they (small group) will be in a large, secure outdoor enclosure with minimum handling and interaction on your part so you'd hardly notice it.


----------



## jambos reptiles (Dec 28, 2012)

hi there buddy thanks for the reply. im only interested in the scenting due to the enclosure im building will be attached to my garage with a cat flap to the outdoor enclosure and i was wondering if maybe my garage would smell from the scenting as i have never been to any other keepers enclosures. also do you know anyone who makes custom heavy duty aviaries


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Yes, your garage will smell! Try Rosemead Aviaries for panels etc. I have some friends who used them for their kinkajou enclosures and found them to be very good.


----------



## jambos reptiles (Dec 28, 2012)

hi there thanks for the reply is there any way you guys might know to keep the smell down i know they scent allot and if you keep cleaning the enclosure theyl keep scenting ?


----------



## jambos reptiles (Dec 28, 2012)

anyone got any other info ?


----------



## darin (Sep 9, 2009)

they can be smelly little buggers, they love to scent mark ive had mine a few years now and there great so much fun but you got to know what your taking on


----------



## Rogue665 (Mar 17, 2010)

Plenty of ventilation/install fans etc not just a cat flap


----------



## Kimmydaves (Feb 29, 2016)

Hi I have two marmosets and they live in my front room and go in avery outside in summer but still back in house at sunset. The male scents more than the female but i clean mine out every couple of days and leave one thing in their bed area that isnt washed so they feel comfortable. They have a musty sweet scent it can be strong if its not cleaned every 2-3 days. Hope this helps


----------



## Kimmydaves (Feb 29, 2016)

Just thought i would mention aswell, marmosets are beautiful but extremely hard work they are like having toddlers, they have tantrums, bite, slap your face and can be unpredictable but at the same time so loving if you have enough patience and time to give them


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

They smell like ferrets.
Ventilation brings draughts which really isnt good for them.
The more you clean the more they scent.
Always leave one thing with there smell and never clean there nest box.
I used to have quite a few pairs and troops of various species.
But a few weeks ago went down to just my old pair of squirrels and a pair of geoffs who were both hand reared.
Legislation changes are coming and i guess it was time to cut back.
Was a great hobby but really bad publicity and biggest problem was know it all google freeks who wouldnt know how to keep monkeys if they bit there buts.
Especially on this forum.


----------



## matt2487 (May 21, 2016)

*Primates are not pets*

Primates in general make really bad pets.... and hopefully soon keeping them in the UK will be illegal without the appropriate paperwork etc...

Primates as pets - Primates kept as pets - Exotic pets - Pets

They may seem exotic and fun, but without the appropriate training on your part, habitat, enclosure, and financial input its just plain cruel! Please just leave them to the wildlife parks and consider a more suitable pet!


----------



## matt2487 (May 21, 2016)

*Primates are not pets*

Primates in general make really bad pets.... and hopefully soon keeping them in the UK will be illegal without the appropriate paperwork etc...

Primates as pets - Primates kept as pets - Exotic pets - Pets

They may seem exotic and fun, but without the appropriate training on your part, habitat, enclosure, and financial input its just plain cruel! Please just leave them to the wildlife parks and consider a more suitable pet!

- Oh and for the record I'm not a "know it all google freak" I'm an anthropologist, so involved in primate research...


----------

